# Car Travel With the Dogs



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

We travel a lot with our dogs, both in the RV and in the car. These car seats are what we use. We feel that the dogs are safe and I don't have everyone wanting to sit on my lap. By rights the dogs should be wearing a harness I guess. Since our pups immediately lay down and go to sleep as soon as we leave the driveway,we just leave them clipped in the beds/car seats wearing collars. The seats go over the headrest but also have (not showing) other straps that go around the entire seat back.

What does everyone else use for car travel?


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

My guys all ride in crates. 

Last summer, friend sof mine were on their way to an agility trial when a semi truck ran them off the road and their SUV rolled. They had 9 border collies in the car not in crates. Just moments before the accident, the wife had taken her seat belt off to help one of old dogs get repositioned. She spent three months in the hospital and I'm amazed to say is doing very well now. They were very lucky in that all of the dogs escaped with only minor injuries. (Although it did take quite a while and a lot of people working together to catch all of the dogs.)

This fall, another couple that I do not know were on their way to a national flyball tournament when they had an accident (not sure of the circumstances). They were not so lucky as their dogs were thrown from the car and one was hit by a passing car and died at the scene. 

I had gotten lax about the crates but now insist that they ride in them. 

I'd be leery of having the dogs anchored by their collar. If they are thrown forward, I'd worry that they could damage or even break their necks...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

those are beauties. They look so comfy. We use a smaller version by Outward Hound. I like the harness rather than a collar. If you suddenly stop at high speed the pressure is on the body and not the neck. I think the idea is to keep the length of the tether as short as possible yet still leave enough room for them to turn to lie down. Where did you get yours.?


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

Margaret and also Dave, you are absolutely correct about the harness. I know better and shame on me for not doing it. Harnesses...today. We leave for 3 months in Sarasota on Weds...a 3 hour trip around Lake Okeechobee on 2 lane roads with everyone flying by everyone else, especially semis. I read your post to husband and he agrees that we are remiss.


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave,
We got the first one (smaller with the Hav in it) on EBay when we got our Welshie 7 years ago. We bought the large one (extra large model) for the Welshie when we got Rico last month and moved the larger dog over to it. You know, the second child always gets the used stuff. We got the new one on Amazon and even though it's seven years later and a larger size, we paid less than the original small one...go figure.
Here's the Link I'm not sure Rico's is as small as the one in the link, though. When husband gets home I'll have him measure it. I doubt that they could let the Springer Spaniel shown in the ad for the extra large one we got lay down.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Dana ,looks tempting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi rides in a soft dog bed made by his breeder, sitting on the seat. But he is secured there in a harness specifically made for the car. it has a wide chest pad, lined with fleece to spread the impact in case of an accident. It then buckles into the seatbelt to keep him in his seat. He loves burrowing into the deep-sided, soft bed, and falls asleep really quickly in the car.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I'm in frugality-mode. This is Tucker's elegant car seat. Ha! But, it works great. He likes to be up high enough to see out the windows, (and he is wearing a harness.) It has done what was needed with what I already had on hand.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Too cute Sheri, just remember to take Tucker out before you throw your laundry in the washer.


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL...not only are you in frugality mode, you're in creative mode! I love it. I'm not showing husband...


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Our schnauzer rides in his travel kennel and the new Havanese puppy will do the same when he rides with us. 

Just yesterday I was telling my hubby I wished I had my doggie car seats I used to use with our Pekingese. We had 3 dogs and the doggie seats attached to the car seats and allowed them to sit in them higher up where they could look out the windows. 

I always made sure I ran any errands that I could through drive-thru's at that time.  Everybody loved seeing the dogs in their seats! The bank always gave them little biscuits.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri~ You are ingenious! I love it! Sure wish I'd thought to do something like that before I spent $$$ on the Snoozer Luxury Lookout II car seat that Tori hates to ride in 

So, for her car rides, she's sitting/lying in the seat, wearing a harness that is attached to the seat belt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Sheri~ You are ingenious! I love it! Sure wish I'd thought to do something like that before I spent $$$ on the Snoozer Luxury Lookout II car seat that Tori hates to ride in
> 
> So, for her car rides, she's sitting/lying in the seat, wearing a harness that is attached to the seat belt.


I was told by a trainer friend that many dogs get overstimulated by watching everything going on outside the car, and that they are better off learning early to sit on the seat (they can have a bed or towel to lie on of course!) and fall asleep.

It has worked great with Kodi. The few times we've gone in the car with someone else for a short hop where he has sat in my lap and been able to see out the window, he has gotten very drooly, and acted like he was getting car sick. He never does this when he's down on the seat.

Another advantage to the seat if you live in a cold climate is that you can turn the seat warmer on for them. Kodi LOVES the seat warmer!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, the seat warmer would be a hit in cold weather! But, for Tucker, he seems to get nervous if he can't see out occasionally between his naps. (Some trips are 14 hours long...)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Oh, the seat warmer would be a hit in cold weather! But, for Tucker, he seems to get nervous if he can't see out occasionally between his naps. (Some trips are 14 hours long...)


I'm sure it also depends on how you start them out. Kodi has rarely had the opportunity to look out the window, so he's learned that car rides are a bit boring and a good time to nap. The few times he's been able to see out the window, he's found it distressing. I'm sure a dog who is used to being able to see out would be just as unhappy about NOT being able to!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Well, I'm in frugality-mode. This is Tucker's elegant car seat. Ha! But, it works great. He likes to be up high enough to see out the windows, (and he is wearing a harness.) It has done what was needed with what I already had on hand.


Sheri,
I love the make shift car seat!! I'm getting a foster and that's the perfect idea. I'm gonna do it for him!! He will have room to throw up if he's feeling bad. The leash is also a good idea. I was gonna buy a safety strap, but now I won't have to. Hope you don't mind 
My other guys have the lookout car seats. I also have the yap wrap harnesses and puppia. I hope my new foster doesn't feel like the red headed step child, cruising down the road in a laundry basket!! LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> Sheri,
> I love the make shift car seat!! I'm getting a foster and that's the perfect idea. I'm gonna do it for him!! He will have room to throw up if he's feeling bad. The leash is also a good idea. I was gonna buy a safety strap, but now I won't have to. Hope you don't mind
> My other guys have the lookout car seats. I also have the yap wrap harnesses and puppia. *I hope my new foster doesn't feel like the red headed step child, cruising down the road in a laundry basket!!* LOL


Linda, you made me laugh out loud! I hope I haven't traumatized my Tucker with his mode of transportation and forever more given him an inferiority complex! ound:

I'm glad you found it useful for your in-coming foster. Post a picture when you've got him in it?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Oh, the seat warmer would be a hit in cold weather! But, for Tucker, he seems to get nervous if he can't see out occasionally between his naps. (Some trips are 14 hours long...)


Sheri, I would greatly appreciate tips on long car rides. We're going from NH to FL, our first time on a road trip with Tucker. We are allowing plenty of travel time should Tucker have problems with long rides. In your experience what can we expect? Thanks!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, Rita! I'll tell you how I do it with Tucker, but, it seems there are lots of different reactions to travel.

I make sure he has a nice little walk to do business before we start out, usually only takes 10-15 minutes. (Since he eats mostly Raw diet, I feed him a smaller portion before our walk and final packing.) He's never gotten sick unless he _doesn't_ have anything in his stomach. 3-4 hours down the road we stop for a potty break and leg-stretching session for about 10 minutes. After offering a drink, I put him back in the "car seat" and give him a few pieces of his kibble, just loose on his pillow. If he eats them I give him a few more, and continue doing that every hour or so.

I go through drive-through's to get a sandwich for myself, and leave him in the car just long enough to run in to the restrooms myself when we stop.

We only stop about every 3-4 hours and he does great. By the time we get to our destination he's done with being in the car, but he's a great little traveler!

Good luck! I hope _your_ Tucker does as well!


----------

